# my story into dp



## Tom (Jul 20, 2006)

hey everyone, glad to have found a site which talks about dp/dr, experiances and hopefully sorting it out, my story begins a couple of months ago when i had an acute panic attack of some sort whilst smoking cannabis, previously i had been on cannabis lightly at first and then heavily towards the end, i was just sitting around with some mates like usual had a couple of puffs and all of a sudden i felt as if a switch had been thrown on and felt anxiety/panic increase dramatically till i sorta freaked out i didnt know what was going on, i just drank lots of water and tried to sober up, the weeks which followed were hard, i slept alrite but i always felt very spaced out all the time and had floaters in my eyes the whole time, making it hard to concentrate or speak to people, i constantly think about bad things etc what could happen in the future/death/fearing for others/fearing for myself - i dont understand where these obtrusive and re-occuring thoughts come from and i try my best to think about something else or concentrate or something decent - i read the part about common dp symptoms and share a lot of them, im certain theres a link between cannabis and dp in some way and i hope others can learn/relate to my experiance in some way - if theres any advice on releif or getting better please let me know 

take it easy all


----------

